# Changing cassette radio for CD radio



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

How difficult is it to swop over an existing car/cassette radio to one with a CD in.

Wires and holding?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hi

If you can get the keys to remove the radio, it is a piece of cake. You may need to get a harness adapter to fit the new radio to the existing loom but Halfords sell them.

 Harness adapter 

 Radio Removal Keys  Your keys may be different. If there are 2 holes about 2" apart each side of the radio, these will / should do it.

Dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John

Size and fit was ok but there wasn't any plugs, I soldered the connections for speakers and supply.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Difficult to say really but from my experience it can be dead simple if it is a standard size and shape head unit with normal connectors. 

Step one (and this can be the hard bit) get the old radio out and see what connector it is in the back. If you are lucky it is an ISO (I think it's called) plug, and the connector for the aerial if this is the case then it should be as simple as slide out the old, disconnect the plug and aerial and connect the new.

They always recommend disconnecting the battery before you do anything electrical but it may not be necessary. 

Good luck 

David


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi john

i had mine changed because i wanted to get traffic reports, which don't come through on the us radio / cd fitted. cost me about £130 for a new radio/cd with a usb socket with memory stick for mpg, and a remote control. including fitting. seemed a good deal to me.

des


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

When's your next meet John? bring it with you and i will chuck it in(Trade term for in car entertainment instalation) for you,
Geo


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Many thanks kind sir :wink: :wink:


----------

